# Smoked Rainbow Trout



## kozmo (Jun 2, 2010)

Being a fairly avid fisherman the rainbow trout has eluded me until a week and half ago, I got a heck of a sunburn figuring out this particular species in the lake I was on and am glad for every minute of it.  I managed to catch one legal rainbow during our outing and by legal I mean its a small trout but it was legal.  So because of this and that he had to sit in the freeze until today, today was the day, d-day, the smoking day.  

I have a fish brine I use religiously, because it works, its tasty and I usually have it easily on hand.  So after a short hour and a half stent in the brine I stuffed him with some lemons and onions and tossed him on the smoker over apple wood at 190 F for about 2 hours.  When he came off he was delicious, cooked just right and complimented by some lemon rice. 








Looking at the picture you have to be a fish lover to eat it but take away the skin and its was some nice salmon colored fish with an appropriate smoky taste.  It was awesome.  If you want to know more check out my blog http://www.nateelston.com/wordpress/2010/06/smoked-rainbow-trout/

The smoker didn't get much of a break got some jerky on for later today.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey Kozmo,

That little guy looks fantastic!

No go out and get the rest of his family!!!

Thanks,

Bearcarver


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 2, 2010)

I love smoked trout!  I always smoke several batches a year after hitting our favorite trout streams.  Nice looking Q-view!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have only seen them rainbows in pictures and on tv. But a fish is a fish and if it's good eat it. it looks like you did a good job on it too.


----------



## 5lakes (Jun 2, 2010)

Smoked trout is by far my favorite. This one looks fantastic! I gotta get my fly rod out and head east to the trout streams. Thanx for sharing!


----------



## squirrel (Jun 2, 2010)

That is a gorgeous photo! You should frame it and hang it in the kitchen. I do that alot! LOL! I can't wait to smoke trout! Nice job.


----------



## kozmo (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you for all the comments!  If I hung pictures of food in my kitchen I would be more hungry all the time and that might be a problem ;)


----------



## coco (Jun 14, 2010)

Very nice!  What's your brine, and how long do you keep it in?  I must try this recipie!


----------



## kozmo (Jun 14, 2010)

The recipe can be found here http://www.nateelston.com/wordpress/2010/03/fish-never-tasted-so-good-smoked-brown-trout/

I brined the rainbow for about and hour and a half.


----------



## rdknb (Jun 14, 2010)

that little guy looked great


----------



## biaviian (Jun 14, 2010)

That's about all I catch around here.  Either rainbows or bass.  I'm going fishing this Sunday.  I hope to get a few keepers so I can try smoking them!  I only hope mine tastes half as good as yours looks!


----------

